# Why is everyone selling their ROLO's



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

Just as the thread says. Going through classifieds wondering why so many people are selling their RX200's. Would like to know the concerns of others regarding it


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

Curious as well ! Would not get me to part with mine so easily !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (17/2/16)

My assumptions:

1. Not pocket friendly
2. With great power comes great responsibility... maybe such high wattage/voltage is not required
3. Internal charging mechanism sucks (takes forever to charge), and requires a 4 bay charger instead of 2 bay.
4. Heaviness because of 3 X 18650's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Veez (17/2/16)

the 510 pin sucks big time.


----------



## stevie g (17/2/16)

They suffer from CUD, Compulsive Upgrade Disorder.

My RX200 is the best mod I have used so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

Im guessing its because its bigger and heavier than originally thought and 200W was a bit over the top.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

It isn't Kangertech?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

I have a cuboid. I love everything about it but jeez the weight of it bothers me. I think its just as heavy as a fully loaded rx200

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

Nope Reuleaux, Wismec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Nope Reuleaux, Wismec
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's why!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Im guessing its because its bigger and heavier than originally thought and 200W was a bit over the top.


Agreed. I once tried my cuboid at 200w. It melted the coil hahaha. I think 80w would be more than enough

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> I have a cuboid. I love everything about it but jeez the weight of it bothers me. I think its just as heavy as a fully loaded rx200



Yip it's Damn close did the comparison last week! The Cuboid I strangely heavy for duel 18650's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Because they weigh about as much as a small car 

I'm being silly.

But the fatness and weight is why I haven't even considered one. I already get non-vapers ask me why my Mini VTC is so "huge". 

I don't care what people think of me, seriously, but I also don't want to have the conversation every five minutes of "my MASSIVE Twisp must be more harmful than smoking".

It's about perception

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Because they weigh about as much as a small car
> 
> I'm being silly.
> 
> ...


The worst part is that after a week you get used to your mods size and it feels small. Just how my cuboid does. But when i first got it, it felt massive. Now people at work keep asking me why is it so big...Just respond with "thats what she said"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> The worst part is that after a week you get used to your mods size and it feels small. Just how my cuboid does. But when i first got it, it felt massive. Now people at work keep asking me why is it so big...Just respond with "thats what she said"



Lol I'll do that.

The Cuboid is still a nice ergonomical design. I would get that.

The Rolo is shorter than I thought, but still a monster. I don't want anything that could break my tiles if I dropped it.


----------



## WARMACHINE (17/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol I'll do that.
> 
> The Cuboid is still a nice ergonomical design. I would get that.
> 
> The Rolo is shorter than I though, but still a monster.


This the exact reason I need to get a Noisy Cricket.......Awesome size, like VTC mini or Kbox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol I'll do that.
> 
> The Cuboid is still a nice ergonomical design. I would get that.
> 
> The Rolo is shorter than I thought, but still a monster. I don't want anything that could break my tiles if I dropped it.


Or perhaps shift the earths rotation slightly. But if any advice i would say not get a silver cuboid. I think it looks the best but this thing gets tiny scratches on it from just about anything. Its not even safe in your pocket. If anyone has a silver one. Are you also experiencing the same thing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> This the exact reason I need to get a Noisy Cricket.......Awesome size, like VTC mini or Kbox



Ya they're hot!

But a two battery mechanical mod in my hands is probably not a good idea

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/2/16)

Honestly the rolo is an awesome device. I can find no fault with it. My issue is the need to always want something different. That's the only reason I sold mine.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Or perhaps shift the earths rotation slightly. But if any advice i would say not get a silver cuboid. I think it looks the best but this thing gets tiny scratches on it from just about anything. Its not even safe in your pocket. If anyone has a silver one. Are you also experiencing the same thing?



I've heard that yes.


----------



## WARMACHINE (17/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ya they're hot!
> 
> But a two battery mechanical mod in my hands is probably not a good idea


 Try one in your hands, they are very seductive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayzer (17/2/16)

Mine isn't for sale. Big toys for big boys




Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Try one in your hands, they are very seductive


 So it has no screen so i take it that its a mech mod? Im a noob as have never owned one. WHat does it mean? Does it mean if i build a coil. and my mod will fire it at 3.7v always and that will be my wattage all day everyday with that coil?


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> Mine isn't for sale. Big toys for big boys
> 
> View attachment 46047
> 
> ...


Are you selling it with the batteries


----------



## WARMACHINE (17/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> So it has no screen so i take it that its a mech mod? Im a noob as have never owned one. WHat does it mean? Does it mean if i build a coil. and my mod will fire it at 3.7v always and that will be my wattage all day everyday with that coil?


Double the voltage....this is a mech mod, and not for begineers, I would suggest doing some homework before buying on of these. I have been researching for the last month. I think Ollie might have convince me to get one, although he didn't suggest it. Trying out his cricket with alliance dripper....WOW..WOW...insane


----------



## Alex (17/2/16)

Some say they are big and clunky, I don't disagree

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/16)

I think people sell them just to get something new. But mine at the moment is ireplaceable. At the end of the day to me it's pointless replacing a mod for another when you sitting with one of the Kings of mods.
Aaannnddd..... you not suppose to carry a rolo around. 
A rolo is for when a king comes home he can sit with his king of mods and feel like a champion holding his trophy ☺

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (17/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think people sell them just to get something new. But mine at the moment is ireplaceable. At the end of the day to me it's pointless replacing a mod for another when you sitting with one of the Kings of mods.
> Aaannnddd..... you not suppose to carry a rolo around.
> A rolo is for when a king comes home he can sit with his king of mods and feel like a champion holding his trophy ☺



Also great for building up those biceps:/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (17/2/16)

Cespian said:


> My assumptions:
> 
> 1. Not pocket friendly
> 2. With great power comes great responsibility... maybe such high wattage/voltage is not required
> ...



They all knew all of that before they bought them

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/16)

Alex said:


> Also great for building up those biceps:/



Exactly ☺ who needs gym when you got a rolo ☺


----------



## zadiac (17/2/16)

I carry my Rolo with me. When I need two hands to do something, I put it in my pocket. Sure, it's a bit bulky in the pocket, but that has it's advantages as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

Not to annoy anyone. But am i the only one that thinks it doesnt look that nice? I hear some guys think it does. Im not sure if thats subjective or just cause they have one they like it


----------



## Kamiel (17/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> So it has no screen so i take it that its a mech mod? Im a noob as have never owned one. WHat does it mean? Does it mean if i build a coil. and my mod will fire it at 3.7v always and that will be my wattage all day everyday with that coil?



It's a "series" mod meaning you put the batteries in with positive posts in opposite directions. Most twin battery mechs fire in parellel so they achieve the same voltage as a single battery but with twice the mah. The Cricket does the opposite. You're hitting around 200 watts on a full charge and because science, you can't build your RDAs too low. In my review I advised building above .5 (.7 or .8 is gold for me). GrimmGreen does a stellar job of explaining the why and how.

I LOVE mine. But because I don't want you to have any remorse, I wouldn't recommend it for your first mech. Vapeking sells a squonker for dirt cheap that has a much smaller learning curve.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Some say Kim and Beyonce's ass's are "voluptuous"....

I say, whatever makes you sleep at night

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

think this thread needs to be renamed to general talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

One of the things I really like is that no matter how fat the tank is, it fits... Apart from that mad temple rta  you need a brick for that bad boy 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Ag in all seriousness, I'm a gentle cat, so I Vape at 40w.

If I was to get a 3 battery mod, it would be for battery life. And I don't mind carrying 1 battery... In case I'm not home for 12 hours.

If you need the extra power for your Vape style, then so be it.

I do however get jealous when I hear how long my friend gets with his dual battery IPV before needing a charge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ag in all seriousness, I'm a gentle cat, so I Vape at 40w.
> 
> If I was to get a 3 battery mod, it would be for battery life. And I don't mind carrying 1 battery... In case I'm not home for 12 hours.
> 
> ...



Have to agree with Rogue zombie here, that's exactly why I got my rolo, it was all about not having to worry about charging or changing batteries all the time. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (17/2/16)

Me thinks they saw "200 whole watts " + "temp control" and just had to get it , only to realise its over kill.

Im never parting with mine. Can barely vape over 80w without coughing up my lungs but love the fact that this baby will handle whatever build I throw at it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Have to agree with Rob here, that's exactly why I got my rolo, it was all about not having to worry about charging or changing batteries all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I know... It must be nice not having to worry so much about battery life.

But still, two battery mods do the job nicely for a junior vapour'er like me.


----------



## zadiac (17/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> One of the things I really like is that no matter how fat the tank is, it fits... Apart from that mad temple rta  you need a brick for that bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recently got a Temple RDA and to say the least, it's overkill. The most closed off position of the airflow is still too much airflow for me and I like airy draws. It will prob be a killer in cloud comps, but not for everyday vaping. Will also get the Temple mini soon to test that out. It's 24mm.


----------



## Kamiel (17/2/16)

To get to the original point of the thread, I think one of the reasons people are selling their RX200s is because its not so new anymore. It's like console gaming: you get the guys who want to build a collection of games and you get the guys who trade in for the next one. It's usually a matter of finance -- and not everybody can afford to keep a large collection of box mods without at least selling a few of them. I mean, what has been released in SA since the RX200 came out? ... The Stentorian Chieftain? Twisted Messes 150? The Cuboid? SMY SDNA200? The Vapor Shark? A whole family of AUTHENTIC Vapor Flasks?

It's an exciting time to be a vaper and okes are needing that cash-money to stay current. Myself? I will never sell my RX200 because it has options and it's despite being a 200w mod, it's small enough to be a daily driver. It will probably retire my IPV D2, IPV 4S, and my XCUBE II but I won't sell any of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think people sell them just to get something new. But mine at the moment is ireplaceable. At the end of the day to me it's pointless replacing a mod for another when you sitting with one of the Kings of mods.
> Aaannnddd..... you not suppose to carry a rolo around.
> A rolo is for when a king comes home he can sit with his king of mods and feel like a champion holding his trophy ☺


Just to add, sitting on his throne...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> To get to the original point of the thread, I think one of the reasons people are selling their RX200s is because its not so new anymore. It's like console gaming: you get the guys who want to build a collection of games and you get the guys who trade in for the next one. It's usually a matter of finance -- and not everybody can afford to keep a large collection of box mods without at least selling a few of them. I mean, what has been released in SA since the RX200 came out? ... The Stentorian Chieftain? Twisted Messes 150? The Cuboid? SMY SDNA200? The Vapor Shark? A whole family of AUTHENTIC Vapor Flasks?
> 
> It's an exciting time to be a vaper and okes are needing that cash-money to stay current. Myself? I will never sell my RX200 because it has options and it's despite being a 200w mod, it's small enough to be a daily driver. It will probably retire my IPV D2, IPV 4S, and my XCUBE II but I won't sell any of them.


on that point . how is the xcube? is it lighter than the rolo?


----------



## johan (17/2/16)

Simple answer: "Because its not a REO"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Kamiel (17/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> on that point . how is the xcube? is it lighter than the rolo?



Even empty, it's quite a heavy mod so it might actually be heaver than the Rolo. It's got a glut of LEDs, Bluetooth and a really elaborate fire button though, so maybe that's why. Anyway, it's a very well-made device with great options -- especially now that all the temp control wire settings come standard, and the new firmware pushes it up to 180w. Admittedly, the flashing LEDs and Bluetooth stuff are a bit much for some but those sorts of things attract me to gadgets. Warning: it chews through battery-life like something I've never seen. I use 3000 mah cells strictly in mine.


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Im guessing its because its bigger and heavier than originally thought and 200W was a bit over the top.


I put one in my pocket yesterday, and held it in my hand - it is fairly big in comparison to my eVic. Makes me feel more manly though - so I too do not understand people selling them especially men.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Yip it's Damn close did the comparison last week! The Cuboid I strangely heavy for duel 18650's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its all the awesomeness it houses in that casing.


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Marzuq said:


> Honestly the rolo is an awesome device. I can find no fault with it. My issue is the need to always want something different. That's the only reason I sold mine.


That my friend is CUD <-- It is a real problem, the need to upgrade outweighs everything else, even budgetary constraints everything fails against the power of CUD. I've been suffering from CUD for about 10 years now, it started with the need to compulsively upgrade my PC.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## stevie g (18/2/16)

Guys according to the specs the cuboid while empty is heavier than the rolo while empty. Not sure on weights when they are loaded.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I put one in my pocket yesterday, and held it in my hand - it is fairly big in comparison to my eVic. Makes me feel more manly though - so I too do not understand people selling them especially men.





NewOobY said:


> its all the awesomeness it houses in that casing.





NewOobY said:


> That my friend is CUD <-- It is a real problem, the need to upgrade outweighs everything else, even budgetary constraints everything fails against the power of CUD. I've been suffering from CUD for about 10 years now, it started with the need to compulsively upgrade my PC.



I just watch that post count, increase by the day!

I think the sell factor is also hype based - maybe people got them, because everyone was getting them and when they got it realized that it wasnt for them.

If you are looking for a simple menu, great battery life, awesome headroom and TC modes for everything (SS.NI.TI) as well as 3 adjustable TCR modes then the rx200 delivers them for, a decent price. Sure, batteries are excluded - but, they are a variable cost in any mod without a built in cell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> I just watch that post count, increase by the day!
> 
> I think the sell factor is also hype based - maybe people got them, because everyone was getting them and when they got it realized that it wasnt for them.
> 
> If you are looking for a simple menu, great battery life, awesome headroom and TC modes for everything (SS.NI.TI) as well as 3 adjustable TCR modes then the rx200 delivers them for, a decent price. Sure, batteries are excluded - but, they are a variable cost in any mod without a built in cell.


Lol yes, I read and reply when I see something I want to reply to. How did you quote three messages in one? Or can you just click quote on all the messages and it will add it to one reply?

Also I'm currently waiting for my systems to come back online, they busy with an upgrade. So sitting on the forum is my "make it look like I'm working" method.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Lol yes, I read and reply when I see something I want to reply to. How did you quote three messages in one? Or can you just click quote on all the messages and it will add it to one reply?


Yeah man, click the +quote to add them, then in the reply box click insert quotes

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> I just watch that post count, increase by the day!
> 
> I think the sell factor is also hype based - maybe people got them, because everyone was getting them and when they got it realized that it wasnt for them.
> 
> If you are looking for a simple menu, great battery life, awesome headroom and TC modes for everything (SS.NI.TI) as well as 3 adjustable TCR modes then the rx200 delivers them for, a decent price. Sure, batteries are excluded - but, they are a variable cost in any mod without a built in cell.





KimVapeDashian said:


> Yeah man, click the +quote to add them, then in the reply box click insert quotes



Flip that works awesome, thanks bro - you learn something new everyday. Post count is definitely going to stagger now


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

I would say it's not a DNA and that get to people!


----------



## Mac75 (18/2/16)

I don't thinks its performance either. I vape around 5ml of juice daily. SS 60w T260. And my last charge was on sunday nite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (18/2/16)

I would hate a dna device, IT is my day job, don't want to do tech support on my mod lol. 


4RML said:


> I would say it's not a DNA and that get to people!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

